# When do cockatiel chicks open their eyes?



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Anyone know?


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Around 10 days old.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

9-10 days old
Mine took around a week old
But usually it take 9-10


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A week to 10 days. My babies grow up a little faster than average - they open their eyes on day 7 and fledge at 3 1/2 to 4 weeks.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

He just opened his eyes (not completely) @ 5 days and a half and weighs 25 grams.


----------

